# Time/Envy Nightclubs - Portsmouth, Mar 09



## randomnut (Mar 1, 2009)

Visited this place with CrysAk. As far as explores go, this was a corker. After the sheer mission that was getting in whilst fighting a hangover, it was a fairly relaxed explore. This has been on my list for a while now, so has been good to finally tick it off. Funny how I used to despise the place when it was open, but now it's closed it's ooohhh so much more interesting 

The sheer amount of paperwork etc left in this place was incredible.

Upon entry we found ourselves directly in the offices.














Inflatable sheep?













Moving on down into the main club, Time:

































Next stop, Envy:

















Envy's dance floor, full of damp and mould













This doesn't really do justice to the sheer size of the womens loos









And finally, for anyone who ever visited this place in the 80s/early 90s - 5th Avenue:





The casino escaped us this trip, will be visiting again to find it before it gets torn down.


----------



## CrysAk (Mar 1, 2009)

great photos m8, was good explorin with you again


----------



## mr_ppp (Mar 2, 2009)

Great pics!

It seems these are the plans for it's future use

Change of use of nightclub at basement and ground floor including construction of ground floor front extension to form 950 sqm leisure/fitness club; alterations to front/side elevations; construction of extension to form additional floor (at roof level) for 2 flats and construction of 6-storey rear extension; & conversion of first floor and part of second floor to form 7 flats

Conditional permission was granted after refusal of demolition and construction of new building, the permission was granted back in 2007 - doesnt look like too much has happened lol!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Well done ol' boy!

Did you get any more pics of the original interior / detailing?


----------



## randomnut (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheers guys. There's some more pics on my flickr page, http://flickr.com/randomnut/sets

I'm just annoyed my sigma 10-20 casts such a huge shadow when using the inbuilt flash 

Definitely need to revisit when I get an external that works properly to get some better ones and find that casino.

Interesting to hear they're not planning on demoloshing the building, many parts had holes rotting right through the roof, surely cheaper to start new? You can see they had made *some* but not much progress from when Cogito visited, lots of wood now piled up in the cloakroom/entrance to Time.


----------

